# jointech



## lenlett (Nov 24, 2012)

I bought a jointech system from my friend, he got it at a woodshow in 2006 never opened the box. I got home opened the box there was no smart fence in the box and it appears they went out of business! Does anyone know where I could buy one? Thanks Len:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Len.

These are getting to be as rare as hen's teeth......You may be lucky.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Jointech & Accesseries*

I am not sure if this is what you are seaking; I tried a search on Bing and was directed to E-Bay as well as several other re-sellers. You can set up a long term search for your desired items and be notified by e-mail when such items become listed for sale. Hope this is a help. Good luck to you.


----------



## lenlett (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks I will give that a go! Len


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

bcfunburst said:


> I am not sure if this is what you are seaking; I tried a search on Bing and was directed to E-Bay as well as several other re-sellers. You can set up a long term search for your desired items and be notified by e-mail when such items become listed for sale. Hope this is a help. Good luck to you.


Ebay and Craigslist- For used items. Why? Because from what I heard, the owner/originator died and the two sons that took over ran it into the ground, closing their doors about a year ago.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MAFoElffen said:


> Ebay and Craigslist- For used items. Why? Because from what I heard, the owner/originator died and the two sons that took over ran it into the ground, closing their doors about a year ago.


I agree, Mike.

I would look at a new Incra fence (LS positioner?) if I was going down that path.


----------



## Raul M Escamilla (Oct 21, 2011)

If you succeed in finding any information on Jointech let me know. I also bought a used system. It is complete but didn't come with any manuals. I need to find a place where I can buy copies of the dvd and/or manuals for the system.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Raul, Here is manual. I can't help with the DVD. However there have been a number of threads here on the forum with some members having them and being willing to make a copy. A search should find them


----------

